# Brake drums



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am having difficulty in obtaining new brake drums for my 65 GTO. Only type available in my area are Wagner's and they are not remotely close to my originals. Has anyone recently purchased drums. Need alternate make, source and part number for both front and rear. Thank you


----------

